# Office floor area needs a finish piece: Suggestions?



## Gus64 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hello, hopefully this question is in the correct forum.

I am tasked with installing some sort of finish board in an office area. The area is about 14" X 28" and it's surrounded by 1/4" carpet squares. There are data lines here too and right now a carpet runner is being put over this to avoid tripping. I think the goal here is to finish this area with some sort of board(s) and maybe use a router underneath it to make a channel for the cords? It's a challenge, that's for sure. There's also an area above it (desk) that needs a finish board as well. Not sure how to tackle this job--I'm a newish woodworker but not a stranger to my table saw, etc so I am up for any ideas!

Thanks very much!

Gus


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think I would put down enough more carpet to be up to the wire strip and then put a wooden threshold over that.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

If they want wood, route the channel and bevel the sides so it slopes down to the thickness of the carpet. An easy way to do this is set up a planer jig.

I woukd also rabbet the edges so they overlap the carpet a bit. Use a good strong wood like oak.


----------



## Gus64 (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks. I found more matching carpet squares.
I am also going to look around below to see if I can route those cables somewhere else. Not necessary to add this comment in a woodworking forum though, lol!

I like the idea of beveled edges if using wood.

I appreciate the responses!


----------

